# Radio interference from Solar Panel installation



## MDG424 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi. Can anyone help me.

Last year I purchased a new Rapido 7095DF and had an 80W solar panel fitted by the dealer.

On particularly bright or sunny days I get interference on my Pioneer cab radio which I have traced back to the solar panel or its associated charge controller. To prove this I disconnected the panel whilst listening to the radio and the interference disappeared immediately. The interference is evident when we are static, therefore on domestic batteries and when mobile and therefore on the vehicle battery.

My dealer has tried fitting a suppressor to the radio supply but this had no effect.

The interference is in the form of a buzzing noise with regular louder clicks which speed up as the suns strength increases.

I am considering fitting ferrite cores to the output from the charge controller to the batteries. I could "cage" the charge controller in a metal box but this could lead to overheating problems.

Has anyone out there experienced a similar problem and found a solution?


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Noise*

Havn't had that problem on mine. (9048DF with 80 watt panel and Steka controller)Sounds like the controller is faulty or the panel cable is not properly screened. Either way you should take it back to the dealer. If you do anything yourself they can claim it's a problem you created yourself.


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

*I hope these help you to understand to problem if not fix it*

Hi MDG424

To quote one of the many articles on the interweb, "Radio and TV interference from solar equipment and many DC operated items, especially fluorescent lights and solar charge controls is a growing problem. As more and more things "go digital", the amount of RF noise pollution is getting worse…." Not one for plagiarising I suggest you may want to peruse these:

http://www.solar-electric.com/nosufefi.html

http://www.windsun.com/General/PV-EMI.htm

I hope these help you to understand to problem if not fix it.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The guaranteed cure is to replace the regulator with a very old totally analogue controller. No pulsing digital bits means no interferance.
Failing that its various filters, ferrite cores, small capacitors, screening etc.
Oh the joys of digital technology!

C.


----------

